# The 'really' correct way to trim Vallisneria americana



## edlut67 (Feb 26, 2007)

Dear all,

Searching on the net for info. about the above subject gives me different information.  

Some pages advise to just cut off the leaves at the desired length. Other pages inform that this is not the correct way to do since the leaf will (eventually) rot and the leaf should be cut off at the stem of the plant.

Is there a correct way to trim Vallisneria americana? 

Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

As is the case with all plants that send up leaves from a crown, trimming to reduce height cuts back the leaves and the damaged leaves look unhealthy and soon die. For the health and beauty of the plant, it is best to select a species that does not produce leaves longer than you want and to only cut back runners to prevent the plant from spreading to regions where you don't want it. 

One exception to this general rule is the waterlilies where floating leaves are removed to keep the plant small and producing submersed leaves.


----------

